# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Đến hàng ốc tô rẻ nhất Sài Gòn - Quán ăn vặt ở Sài Gòn

## Meoluoi9x

> *Quán Ốc Tô*
> 
> _3218 Xóm Chiếu, P.15, Q.4, TP. HCM_
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Ốc Tô*


*Đựng ốc bằng tô, số lượng vượt trội nhưng giá rẻ bất ngờ là những đặc điểm đáng nhớ của hàng ốc này.*

Tọa lạc gần cuối đường Xóm Chiếu, quán ốc không tên ở số nhà 3128 được một số bằng hữu “đạo ốc”, những người tình cờ phát hiện, thưởng thức rồi yêu thích đặt cho cái tên khá bình dân “Ốc tô”, gọi như thế bởi tất cả các món trong quán đều đựng bằng tô.

Dụng cụ trình bày đã khác, số lượng của sò, ốc trong mỗi phần cũng khác. Có món cơi ngọn, có món lùm lùm có món trên nửa phần tô... Dù đầy hay vơi, một điều chắc chắn là ai đến quán cũng bất ngờ với số lượng vượt trội như thế nhưng lại có mức giá “mềm” đến không tưởng của quán (mỗi món dao động từ 30.000 – 50.000 đồng). Nói cách khác, nếu bạn đi khoảng 3 người thì chỉ cần 2 món với tổng chi phí chưa đến 100.000 đồng là cả ba đều “căng bụng” và thỏa mãn.



Món sò huyết tại quán thuyết phục bạn với "khẩu phần" vượt trội những quán khác.



Với sự hiện diện của me, tỏi, sả, bạn có thể gọi món ăn là sò huyết xào me cũng được, xào tỏi cũng xong mà cháy sả cũng không thành vấn đề.
Không biết do mới mở, chưa nhập về nhiều loại ốc hay xác định chỉ bán cho dân lao động trong xóm mà hàng ốc này chỉ bán đúng 5 loại gồm: ốc bươu, sò huyết, nghêu, ốc hương, vẹm… Trong đó, chỉ nghêu được chế biến thành hai món hấp sả và hấp thái, mỗi loại còn lại chỉ có một món công thức chung, vị chi thực đơn của quán chỉ khoảng 6 món. Đơn giản như thế nhưng bắt đầu mở bán từ 5h chiều, song khách đến sau 6h30 tối, chỉ còn nhiều nhất là 2-3 loại. Có điều, khi gặp tình huống ấy, mọi người coi đó là chuyện đương nhiên nên không quay xe hay hằm hằm bỏ đi mà đều vui vẻ ngồi vào bàn thưởng thức món.

Điểm lạ nữa tại quán là nếu bạn phân tích theo cách nhìn của một chuyên gia ẩm thực hay một “tín đồ ốc”, bạn sẽ nhận thấy cách chế biến món tại quán không giống ai. Tô ốc hương, sò huyết, vẹm có mặt trên bàn của bạn gọi là xào me cũng được, xào tỏi cũng không sao, mà cháy sả cũng chẳng sai, bởi bạn sẽ khó lý giải về sự hiện diện của cả ba thành phần đó trong món. Đó là lý do, không ít thực khách gọi nó là món ốc hỗn hợp hay cách nấu bình dân. Riêng tôi, nó giống như cách chế biến “hầm bà lằng” khi tôi mua ốc về nhà tự nấu và thưởng thức với hương, vị quen thuộc.







Độ đầy vơi của món ăn phụ thuộc khá nhiều vào giá thành của nó ngoài thị trường.
Chế biến dạng hỗn hợp nên với mỗi món ốc, ngoài việc được cảm nhận cái ngọt, sần sật của thịt ốc, được “mút mát” vị thơm, béo, đậm đà ở lớp vỏ, còn là cái chua mềm của me, béo bùi của tỏi, cay thơm của sả. Cảm giác như đang cùng lúc thưởng thức 3 cách chế biến khác nhau của một món ốc. Nhờ đó, dù chỉ thưởng thức một đến hai món tại quán, bạn vẫn có cảm giác thỏa “cơn ghiền ốc” của mình.





> *Quán Ốc Tô*
> 
> _3218 Xóm Chiếu, P.15, Q.4, TP. HCM_
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Ốc Tô*


Cùng khám phá *các quán ăn ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan an o Sai Gon*

----------


## phuthuy

ô thế để cả vỏ
ko biết có sạch sẽ không

----------


## jhonnyboy

Sài gòn nhiều món đặc sản ghê

----------


## Amp21

trong nam người ta hay ăn ốc thật đó
thấy rất nhiều quán ốc mà nhìn hấp dẫn thật
ngoài HN chỉ có mỗi ốc luộc là nhiều (_ _!)

----------


## littlelove

nhiều món ốc lạ thế

----------


## lovetravel

trông ngón quá nhể

----------


## dung89

Nhìn rất đầy đặn nhưng ko biết mấy món này có ngon bằng ngoài bắc mình ko

----------

